# Stereo Steering wheel controls not working



## wndsrfer (Jun 3, 2010)

The stereo controls on my steering wheel stopped working. The Cruise Control controls work fine, which are located on the other side of the steering wheel. When I turn the wheel 45 degrees, the controls work, but not when the vehicle is steered straight ahead. Any thoughts?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like a contact issue somewhere in a connection


----------



## wndsrfer (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there a cable through the steering column connecting the steering wheel controls to the stereo, or is it some other technology? anyone know?


----------

